
Optimizing earnings for cab drivers - godelmachine
https://blog.acolyer.org/2018/02/20/putting-data-in-the-drivers-seat-optimising-earnings-for-on-demand-ride-hailing/
======
brudgers
Once Uber starts paying out more to drivers, it will just change its dispatch
algorithm to retain more. It's not happenstance that the naive approach pays
drivers least and provides a higher level of service in the neighborhoods
where rational economic action on the part of drivers would lead to lower
service levels for Uber customers. It's by design based on real time access to
data like that in the study _and_ the ability to tune algorithms to maximize
Uber's financial interests.

The idea that drivers can out data process Uber is absurd and absurder still
is the premise that Uber's dispatch algorithms are static. Though in fairness,
it falls into a deep tradition of blaming the poor for being poor.

------
godelmachine
I think one of the most wonderful parts of this paper is that they assume the
cabbie is working 8 hours a day, whereas I see almost every Uber/ Ola cabbie
working for more than 12 hours daily.

